# Cleaning paint tools bad for drains?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I've been prejudiced against buying expensive paint tools because I dislike washing them and sending the waste water down the drain. I always have a suspicion that the paint will build up in the drain pipes. Is this true or false?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, you are never going to get a nice looking paint job using inferior tools. You can minimize cleaning and water waste by wrapping them in plastic and sticking them in the frig until done with them but I like starting with a clean brush every day. I find it hard to justify using gallons and gallons of water to clean a roller cover unless it is lambswool or something. 

As for clogging drains I suppose what you send down into them cleaning paint tools could add to whatever crud is already building up on the drain walls but I would be more worried about hair and kitchen oils and grease than paint.

I never cleaned tools used with solvent based products in a drain system.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

If you are using a drain that gets frequent use it will self flush. I have been cleaning my paint tools ( i am a pro- so this is almost daily) in my slop sink for many years. I live in a very old house where plumbing probs happen anyway- and have not found that the paint make it any worse.
If you are cleaning setting muds- it is always best to scrape out and toss as much as you can before washing- that is heavier.
Another thing you can do is first clean most of the paint out of brushes and rollers into a 5'er half filled with water. Then finish in sink. The solids will drop to the bottom of the 5 in a couple of days and most the water can be poured off- and the rest dried out and tossed-
Just some ideas.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is the crux of the paint. Remember paint is made up three things the pigments, the binders that is the resins I.e. acrylics and latex, then the solvents which is made up of water. The thing to understand is the paint is non toxic water is the main solvent of paint adding water to it to clean up dilutes the other two parts of the paint. 
So to answer your question it is safe to do.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you want brush marks, taking longer to paint because the brush will not hold paint, want to have to keep stopping and picking out loose brisles then use cheap brushes.
It does not take that long to clean a brush.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

I have always cleaned my paint tools in the sink and a few people expressed concern over that. I have often wondered why. Is it strictly because it could cause or contribute to clogging the drain lines or are there environmental concerns as well?


----------

